

Anatomy Of An Incident - luigi
https://medium.com/about-work/20d777597ec8

======
lutusp
Here's the TL;DR:

A male programmer comments on the shortage of women in programming and
suggests possible reasons.

A female technologist replies, in essence saying, "It's mansplaining, girls,
ignore him", but without addressing the original topic. My favorite quote from
her reply: "After all, what we really need, in this situation, is a white man
to tell us what things are and what should be done about it."

Will the real racist/sexist please stand up?

I look forward to a time when a person's ideas matter more than his or her
gender. But to get there, we will have to address and correct the pervasive
atmosphere of sexism, especially the self-righteous and apparently unconscious
variety exhibited by women, against their best interests. I look forward to a
day when women figure out that blaming men for everything makes them look
petty and childish.

He: "I think the goal of gender equality should be on everyone's radar."

She: "Oh, what do you know? You're a man!"

